# Trying to decide....



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think if it was meant to be for her to be your dog, then she will be there for you. He is right that you dont want to bring her home right in the process of Nena leaving. It would be too stressful for all the dogs involved. We will keep our fingers and paws crossed that she will be waiting with a big smile for you and it is love at first sight.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks...yes you are right about that.


----------

